# Chassis LED help



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I know where all the LED lights plug into on my motherboard go and which way negative and positive have to be. The thing I cannot figure out, is which side of each LED is negative and which is positive! There is no indication on them what so ever.

Another issue I am having is the POWER LED takes up 3 pins but there's only 2 pins for it on the motherboard. I searched around a bit and it seems the solution is to move one wire to the center. I would just like to know if there is any chance of damaging it if I do that, here's an image of it:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not easy to damage it . . use the smallest screwdriver you can find to pry up the plastic retainer ( on the other side of your image ) only pry it up enough to pull the wire out. Then plug the wire back into the slot you want to use.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you can remove the LED from the case, there will be a marking on it which will tell you which lead is the anode and cathode.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:+-_of_LED.svg


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

That worked perfectly  I'll see now if I can figure out the positive and negative from the diagram.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Too late. I was going to say check your case because many include both a three pin and a two-pin power LED connector.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

DoomyCheese said:


> That worked perfectly  I'll see now if I can figure out the positive and negative from the diagram.


Actually . . you can just plug it one way . . if that does not work, turn it around


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking I might just do that because I can't seem to get to the LED's.


----------

